# 210 gallon fish tank that robbed me



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

just showing my expensive tank


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice looking aro. What kind? Ff is nice too.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

mitchb said:


> Nice looking aro. What kind? Ff is nice too.


thanks man, its a super red arowana from dreamfish farm


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow very nice. How long is the tank? How much is red arowana like that costa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, the tank is 6foot by 25inches and the arowana costed me 1300 


indreamx said:


> Wow very nice. How long is the tank? How much is red arowana like that costa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce setup. Nice arowana.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

m_class2g said:


> NIce setup. Nice arowana.


thx bro your fish looks good too!


----------

